# filter help



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i have seen all the post on bettas and filters.
i have a divided 10 gallon. its divided in threes. it would be ideal to get a filter and have it in a divided place with no fish but thats not possible.

can someone recommend me a good filter that has an adjustable current that would work out for me? right now i am using two penn plax filters. these hook up to your areation and its like a sponge fliter with carbon. i have one on each side and it makes too much water movement! i have a gadge where i can adjust the bubbles but even with a low setting it is still too much.
i am using two because they are recommended for 5 gal and under.
can i go with just one, or do i really need a new filter.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If it was me, I'd put one Palm filter in each of the divided parts. They're small, inexpensive, adjustable flow and work really well.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=9821&N=2004+22769


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

looks great, but how is my lid going to fit on my tank then?
i mean... if this is the best route then i can make a lid out of some plastic mesh.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

oh yeah, and it says its for up to 5 gallons, so two should work out fine instead of three


----------

